# April 28th BMQ



## Jayrickson (10 Mar 2014)

Any other readers going to be there? 

Accepted for AVS Tech. 

I was kind of hoping to become at least a little familiar with someone before heading out.
Here's an incentive: I can put a mirror shine on your boots in 15 minutes.


----------



## Sharp (10 Mar 2014)

Although I'm not going on the 28th, if I was, what would be the odds of actually meeting? I've never really understood these threads. It's a good way to meet new friends but how would we all meet? Would we be in the same platoon or... I don't know?

Just wondering, I just wanted to know the method of it.


----------



## Jayrickson (10 Mar 2014)

Sharp said:
			
		

> Although I'm not going on the 28th, if I was, what would be the odds of actually meeting? I've never really understood these threads. It's a good way to meet new friends but how would we all meet? Would we be in the same platoon or... I don't know?
> 
> Just wondering, I just wanted to know the method of it.



The purpose of it is just to chat with fellow BMQ-mates, not necessarily meet. 

If you're on the same course, obviously you'll meet there.. Maybe at the airport or train station if you're in the same area. 
Or you could just PM people and ask to meet up... I guess? 

There could be people coming to this course from BC, Yukon, etc. so the chances of meeting them in person prior to training is obviously minimal.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Mar 2014)

How do you meet people in school who are not in your class or Grade?  In the cafeteria? 

You can likely do the same at BMQ in the cafeteria.....or after hours......on weekends......


----------



## Mcneil808 (10 Mar 2014)

Recruiting Center: London ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2: AVS
Trade Choice 3: Air weapon systems
Application Date: Oct 2013
First Contact: Nov 05 2013
Aptitude Test: Nov 19 2013
Interview: Jan 29 2014
Medical: Jan 29 2014
Merit listed: Feb 24 2014
Position Offered: AVS Tech - Mar 10 2014
Enrollment/Swear in: Mar 26 2014 
BMQ Begins: Apr 28 2014


----------



## marinemech (10 Mar 2014)

word to all start working out now, fail the PT test and its a trip home if you fail the retest 2 days later


----------



## Infantryman2b (10 Mar 2014)

I have my medical and interview on March 31. Hopefully Im selected to this BMQ, or one soon. The waiting is killing me. Congrats to those selected so far.


----------



## iMartineau (10 Mar 2014)

Recruiting Center: Kingston
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACISS
Trade Choice 2: Comm Research Operator
Application Date: November 22 2013
First Contact: November 26 2013
Aptitude Test: December 9 2013
Interview: February 6 2014
Medical: February 6 2014
Position Offered: March 10 2014, ACISS
Swearing In: March 27 2014
Basic Training Begins: April 28 2014


----------



## Daddycool (11 Mar 2014)

Hello all,
Marinemech is absolutely correct!!! Get your PT in now it will be easy for you on day 3 when PT staff get a hold of you!!! Oh, and all of your instructors watching you!!!!

Daddycool


----------



## Jayrickson (11 Mar 2014)

Daddycool said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> Marinemech is absolutely correct!!! Get your PT in now it will be easy for you on day 3 when PT staff get a hold of you!!! Oh, and all of your instructors watching you!!!!
> 
> Daddycool



Haha.
No pressure, right!?


----------



## Daddycool (11 Mar 2014)

No pressure!!!! On another note start practicing your 45's on the corners of your bed. Just some insight!
Daddycool


----------



## jjohnson (11 Mar 2014)

Hey jayrickson I was just wondering what trade you ended up getting offered? And congratulations good luck on your bmq.

JJohnson


----------



## cfournier (11 Mar 2014)

See you guys there! 

Recruiting Center: Hamilton, ON
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
Application Date: Oct 2012
First Contact: Oct 2012
Aptitude Test: April 30th 2013
Interview: June 16th 2013
Medical: June 16th 2013
Merit listed: Feb 2nd 2014
Position Offered: Med Tech March 10th 2014
Enrollment/Swear in: Mar 31st 2014 
BMQ Begins: Apr 28 2014


----------



## marinemech (11 Mar 2014)

another pearl plan to be on the 10-12th floor and the 3rd floor is a double floor


----------



## D-C (12 Mar 2014)

I totally forgot about the 3rd floor :rofl


----------



## Jayrickson (12 Mar 2014)

jjohnson said:
			
		

> Hey jayrickson I was just wondering what trade you ended up getting offered? And congratulations good luck on your bmq.
> 
> JJohnson



AVS, it's in both my sig and the original note.
Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Zero501 (12 Mar 2014)

Congrats to all who made the April 28th BMQ. I'll hopefully see you all there. Is it true that the forces will kick you out if you fail the PT test? I thought they put you into a special platoon. Did they get rid of warrior platoon?

On a side note hopefully me and the OP will be in the same class. I've never been great at shining shoes. In fact my Air cadet sergeant always yelled at me that my shoes weren't shiny enough. LOL


----------



## Zulopol (14 Mar 2014)

I hope I will be in this BMQ but I think is to fast ^^


----------



## cfournier (14 Mar 2014)

Zero501 said:
			
		

> Congrats to all who made the April 28th BMQ. I'll hopefully see you all there. Is it true that the forces will kick you out if you fail the PT test? I thought they put you into a special platoon. Did they get rid of warrior platoon?
> 
> On a side note hopefully me and the OP will be in the same class. I've never been great at shining shoes. In fact my Air cadet sergeant always yelled at me that my shoes weren't shiny enough. LOL



 :nod:

If you do not meet the standard of one or more of the three items, you will join a specialized fitness training program that is also offered at the Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School (CFLRS). The program integrates overall health coaching, diet and a rigorous personalized fitness program that lasts a minimum of 28 calendar days and a maximum of 90 calendar days. From the moment you achieve the standard after the 28-day period, you are reintegrated onto a BMQ/BMOQ course. If unsuccessful at the end of 90 calendar days, you will be released from the CAF 

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school-basic-training.page


----------



## Sharp (14 Mar 2014)

Cosmo said:
			
		

> :nod:
> 
> If you do not meet the standard of one or more of the three items, you will join a specialized fitness training program that is also offered at the Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School (CFLRS). The program integrates overall health coaching, diet and a rigorous personalized fitness program that lasts a minimum of 28 calendar days and a maximum of 90 calendar days. From the moment you achieve the standard after the 28-day period, you are reintegrated onto a BMQ/BMOQ course. If unsuccessful at the end of 90 calendar days, you will be released from the CAF
> 
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school-basic-training.page



During your fitness training (as part of the 28-90 days) do they regularly give you the PT test to see if you can pass it or do you just ask to take the test again when you think you're ready?


----------



## cfournier (14 Mar 2014)

Sharp said:
			
		

> During your fitness training (as part of the 28-90 days) do they regularly give you the PT test to see if you can pass it or do you just ask to take the test again when you think you're ready?



I'm hoping someone else will be able to shead some light on this, I have no idea!


----------



## Jayrickson (14 Mar 2014)

Sharp said:
			
		

> During your fitness training (as part of the 28-90 days) do they regularly give you the PT test to see if you can pass it or do you just ask to take the test again when you think you're ready?



It seems they would test you again at day 28, after reading that passage.

You've got lots of time, run, run, run! 
I'm on the treadmill daily or every other day plus weights on off days (if there are any) PLUS a strict diet and I'm not progressing as NEARLY fast as I need to be, considering this BMQ is in 6 weeks.

I hope they see that I work my *** off, at least.


----------



## cfournier (14 Mar 2014)

Jayrickson said:
			
		

> It seems they would test you again at day 28, after reading that passage.
> 
> You've got lots of time, run, run, run!
> I'm on the treadmill daily or every other day plus weights on off days (if there are any) PLUS a strict dirt and I'm not progressing as fast as I need to be, considering this BMQ is in 6 weeks.
> ...



Likewise to all of the above, running every day and weight training as much as possible. Still not progressing quick enough. I guess we'll have to bust our *** together and hope it pays off!  :nod:


----------



## Sharp (14 Mar 2014)

> During the first week of basic training, candidates will undergo a physical fitness evaluation that will determine if they can go on with their Basic Military Qualification (BMQ) or Basic Military Officer Qualification (BMOQ) course.
> 
> Until January 31st 2014, the CF Express Test will be conducted as the initial physical fitness evaluation. For additional details about this test, visit the Canadian Forces Recruiting Group website.
> 
> ...



The 20m rushes are way too easy. I tried them recently, and I followed every rule exactly. I finished it no problem.

The Sandbag Drag was a little tricky because... I don't have any sandbags, so I used those bags of salt that we throw in the water softener. They weigh just over 40 LBS. Finished that too with no problem, following the rules.

The shuttle run I haven't done recently. But I would assume it's somewhat easy. I'll check it out.
I don't work out or anything, but I'm not out of shape.


----------



## Jayrickson (15 Mar 2014)

Cosmo said:
			
		

> Likewise to all of the above, running every day and weight training as much as possible. Still not progressing quick enough. I guess we'll have to bust our *** together and hope it pays off!  :nod:



I guess so.

I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Skeletor6669 (16 Mar 2014)

I'm on Warrior right now so I'll answer some of your questions.

First, the new platoons coming in April will be doing the FORCE test which is pass/fail so if you fail that and the retest, you get released from the CAF so you probably won't need to worry too much about going to W.

Right now you have to spend a minimum of 28 days on Warrior before you can do your retest. If you don't pass that then you'll usually retest once a week until you pass or your 90 days are up. Once you pass the retest your clock stops, so you don't have to worry about the 90 day countdown. You usually won't get put on platoon as soon as you pass, most people have to wait a week or two except the officers, they have to wait til May.

If you can reach the minimum standards then good for you, but you'll have to go further because you will not be fresh and relaxed the day of your test. Make sure you're in shape before you get here so you don't waste the CAFs time and money.

Now a question for you: When you got the call, did they tell you how long the course is? There's rumours that BMQ is changing to 9 weeks but that could just be bs.


----------



## MacIssac (17 Mar 2014)

For Applicants (like myself) check out Basic Up on youtube, I am on season one right now - i think they are very informative


----------



## Jayrickson (18 Mar 2014)

Skeletor6669 said:
			
		

> I'm on Warrior right now so I'll answer some of your questions.
> 
> First, the new platoons coming in April will be doing the FORCE test which is pass/fail so if you fail that and the retest, you get released from the CAF so you probably won't need to worry too much about going to W.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the information.

During my process, a change to 10 weeks was mentioned, but it was followed by "I am not sure if this is set in stone yet." By an officer speaking directly to me.
I hate to spread rumours but that's all I've heard.


----------



## lwake09 (19 Mar 2014)

Got the call last Tuesday, swearing in on March 27th, and Bmq April 28th. Hope to see some of you guys there. Can't imagine how everyone is feeling waiting for calls to come soon.


----------



## ott33 (19 Mar 2014)

Congrats to those who got the call... I have received a call as well, April 28th BMQ here I come.

Recruiting Centre: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACS Tech
Trade Choice 2: AVS Tech
Trade Choice 3: Refrigeration and Mechanical Systems Tech
Application Date: January 15, 2013 
Interview: January 28, 2014
Position Offered: AVS Tech
Swearing in: March 26, 2014
BMQ: April 28, 2014


----------



## C.Reid466 (20 Mar 2014)

Has anyone been recruited for infantry yet? If so when were you merit listed? 
Thanks


----------



## Jayrickson (24 Mar 2014)

C.Reid466 said:
			
		

> Has anyone been recruited for infantry yet? If so when were you merit listed?
> Thanks



Doesn't look like it.


----------



## cfournier (28 Mar 2014)

For those who've been sworn in: did t they provide you with your itinerary and travel info?


----------



## MacIssac (28 Mar 2014)

Travel info can be found online for directions if I wasn't on my phone I would post the link but can't speak for itinerary


----------



## cfournier (28 Mar 2014)

MacIssac said:
			
		

> Travel info can be found online for directions if I wasn't on my phone I would post the link but can't speak for itinerary



Oh sorry, that was my mistake. Let me rephrase my question: Have you received your travel information regarding flight departure/arrivals.


----------



## Jayrickson (28 Mar 2014)

Cosmo said:
			
		

> Oh sorry, that was my mistake. Let me rephrase my question: Have you received your travel information regarding flight departure/arrivals.




Yes


----------



## cfournier (28 Mar 2014)

Jayrickson said:
			
		

> Yes



Awesome, thanks


----------



## DAHOK987 (7 Apr 2014)

I'm going for the April 28th as well! Extremely excited and nervous. Physical conditon isn't great, and while I know stuff like push-ups, sit-ups, pull-ups, will all happen on their own with time and detication put into them, I am mainly worried about the running. All the websites are conficting, some say 2.4k run first day, some day 3k, some say 5k! Anyone know the correct distance?

Also, if anyone knows all of the Basic "Warrior Prep" rules, could you post them as well? I don't want to end up there, but I'm not stupid enough to think its not possible. Can you only end up in Warrior by failing the fitness test, or can instructors place you in it for any reason at any time?


----------



## cfournier (8 Apr 2014)

DAHOK987 said:
			
		

> I'm going for the April 28th as well! Extremely excited and nervous. Physical conditon isn't great, and while I know stuff like push-ups, sit-ups, pull-ups, will all happen on their own with time and detication put into them, I am mainly worried about the running. All the websites are conficting, some say 2.4k run first day, some day 3k, some say 5k! Anyone know the correct distance?
> 
> Also, if anyone knows all of the Basic "Warrior Prep" rules, could you post them as well? I don't want to end up there, but I'm not stupid enough to think its not possible. Can you only end up in Warrior by failing the fitness test, or can instructors place you in it for any reason at any time?



"If you do not meet the standard of one or more of the three items, you will join a specialized fitness training program that is also offered at the Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School (CFLRS). The program integrates overall health coaching, diet and a rigorous personalized fitness program that lasts a minimum of 28 calendar days and a maximum of 90 calendar days. From the moment you achieve the standard after the 28-day period, you are reintegrated onto a BMQ/BMOQ course. If unsuccessful at the end of 90 calendar days, you will be released from the CAF. "
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school-basic-training.page?

As far as I'm concerned, you can also be re-coursed at any time throughout your BMQ if instructors feel the need to re-course you. Could be due to poor fitness, failing too many tests (drill, firearms etc..)


----------



## Epp12 (8 Apr 2014)

I'm half way through week 9. People make it up to be way harder than it is. Just remember the military will yell at you they will push you but in the end everything here at cflrs is designed to be passed. It is not hard to pass either it's all in yor head. Don't have a mind set thinking everything is near impossible. The CAF is putting all this time and money into you to get you here I Gurantee their goal isn't to make as many people fail as possible. Sure your instructors jack you up and yell but it's all to better you and transition you into your new lifestyle.


Good luck all see you in a few weeks


----------



## DAHOK987 (9 Apr 2014)

Cosmo said:
			
		

> "If you do not meet the standard of one or more of the three items, you will join a specialized fitness training program that is also offered at the Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School (CFLRS). The program integrates overall health coaching, diet and a rigorous personalized fitness program that lasts a minimum of 28 calendar days and a maximum of 90 calendar days. From the moment you achieve the standard after the 28-day period, you are reintegrated onto a BMQ/BMOQ course. If unsuccessful at the end of 90 calendar days, you will be released from the CAF. "
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school-basic-training.page?
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, you can also be re-coursed at any time throughout your BMQ if instructors feel the need to re-course you. Could be due to poor fitness, failing too many tests (drill, firearms etc..)



Thanks! That answered a few of my questions! Re-coursing wasn't even something I figured possible in that circumstance. I figured it would be "your in bad shape, go home, don't come back," mentality.


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Apr 2014)

DAHOK987 said:
			
		

> Re-coursing wasn't even something I figured possible in that circumstance.



Keep in mind, it's not an endless loop.  If someone continually fails at {insert standard here}, they will eventually get the boot.


----------



## Jayrickson (11 Apr 2014)

Skeletor6669 said:
			
		

> I'm on Warrior right now so I'll answer some of your questions.
> 
> 1 - First, the new platoons coming in April will be doing the FORCE test which is pass/fail so if you fail that and the retest, you get released from the CAF so you probably won't need to worry too much about going to W.
> 
> 2 - Now a question for you: When you got the call, did they tell you how long the course is? There's rumours that BMQ is changing to 9 weeks but that could just be bs.



1 - Official sources (following passage, plus recruiter) say otherwise, and we're getting a broken down version of FORCE. 

"During the first week of basic training, you will take a fitness test to assess your level of physical fitness.  You must pass the test to continue with basic training.

This test includes three components:
an 80-metre sprint, dropping to a prone position every 10 metres;
a 20-metre sandbag drag, during which you must carry one 20-kilogram sandbag and pull a minimum of four sandbags on the floor; and
a 20-metre shuttle run to measure aerobic fitness. 
The chart below outlines what will be expected of you when tested.

-CHART REMOVED-

If you do not meet all three of the fitness test objectives but can meet one or more of the three items, you may be able to take additional training as part of the Warrior Preparation Company at the Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School. You will have a maximum of 90 days to meet all three of the test objectives.

If you are unsuccessful in meeting the three fitness test objectives at the end of the 90 calendar days, you will be released from the Canadian Armed Forces.

This fitness test will be in effect for all candidates who commence basic training on or after February 1st, 2014."

2 - Our BMQ is scheduled to run 12-13 weeks.


----------



## cfournier (16 Apr 2014)

What platoon is everyone in? I know our course has 2 R0033E AND R0034E


----------



## DAHOK987 (16 Apr 2014)

Cosmo said:
			
		

> What platoon is everyone in? I know our course has 2 R0033E AND R0034E



Does it say which Platoon we will be in inside the information we were given? Didn't see it anywhere, will have to look again xD


----------



## Jayrickson (17 Apr 2014)

DAHOK987 said:
			
		

> Does it say which Platoon we will be in inside the information we were given? Didn't see it anywhere, will have to look again xD



It'll be halfway down the single sheet of what looks like a bunch of codes and things with your personal info sprinkled into it. "BMQ _ _ _ _ _"


----------



## DAHOK987 (17 Apr 2014)

Jayrickson said:
			
		

> It'll be halfway down the single sheet of what looks like a bunch of codes and things with your personal info sprinkled into it. "BMQ _ _ _ _ _"



Mine says BMQ 0033E. Is that the Platoon ID or the course ID though?


----------



## Griffon (17 Apr 2014)

DAHOK987 said:
			
		

> Mine says BMQ 0033E. Is that the Platoon ID or the course ID though?


It's the platoon, or _serial_. The other platoon (0034E) is taking the same course (BMQ), but is a different group with their own instructors/CoC below the Coy level. A course ID refers to BMQ, and not the people taking it.


----------



## ncoburn (25 Apr 2014)

Hey, I'll be on the BMQ starting tomorrow. Going in as AVS Tech as well.
Hope everyone's ready!


----------

